

Tiptop Speakers Launches On Kickstarter - gavanwoolery
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/02/tiptop-speakers-launches/

======
magnusjonsson
The corner of a room is probably the worst place you can put a speaker if you
care about sound quality. The room resonances will be nasty.

~~~
mbell
True, but lets be honest: We're talking about a 4 inch driver in a tiny
enclosure with nearly no power budget; Even with the 0db-12db of gain you can
get at low frequency from driving into 1/8th space your not getting any
meaningful output, this thing is going to roll off hard under ~200hz; Sound
quality isn't even a target feature here.

------
gavanwoolery
I think it could be an even more viable idea if they bring the costs down. I
would say it is more suited to general consumers than audiophiles, and should
be priced as such. From their campaign I got the idea that it is going to cost
$250 retail/$175 campaign (not sure if that cost will come down). For $175ish
I can buy a pretty good Polk Audio 5.1 system or something of similar quality,
albeit it won't fit well in a corner. Also I wonder how easy it is to set up
multiple ones as a bluetooth sound source...otherwise, I like the design!

------
wtf2013lol
Injection molded plastic case, just like a plastic kiddie toy, lol. This might
be great for a $10 speaker, but not for a $150 to $250 speaker!

I'm amazed at the stupid stuff that people fund on Kickstarter! Some things
are very unique and worth it, but other things like these speakers suck
compared to what is currently on the market. This proves there are too many
morons with money in this world!

~~~
alecdibble
Find me a speaker for $10 with an active crossover.

------
lifeformed
I like the corner idea, but I don't really see myself needing to pull it out
and carry it with me. It's kind of hard to reach the top corners in my house
anyways.

------
ewoolery
Congrats to the TipTop team! I've been coaching their class a bit, and think
these guys have a great product in the works!

------
GuiA
I live in a loft with 30-foot tall ceilings– curious about how they would
sound :)

~~~
mbell
Pretty bad. It's battery powered and has a 4 inch driver in a tiny enclosure.
Even with the boundary gain from being in the corner it won't be loud enough
to amount to much in a space that size. You'd also have to figure out how to
get it down to recharge it every 5-10 hours of use (if I were to guess).

~~~
GuiA
:(

------
_wesley_
How's this techcrunch worthy?

